# Hood alignment



## 1969GTOkid (Feb 20, 2012)

The hood that is on my 69 GTO is slightly off. The rear corners of the hood are not aligned properly. The corner on the drivers side rubs up against the fender, while the passengers side is cleared of the fender. Does anyone know how to align it so it is even on both sides? Any info would be a great help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You'll have to do this at the spring hinges. Loosen the bolts on the fender for alignment right and left and up and down, then the bolts to the hood for alignment front and back. It will take trial and error and patience. A few helping hands will make the job easier.

On the front atop the radiator core support are 2 adjustment knobs one on each side, by adjusting those will give you the flush fit across the bumper and fenders when the hood is closed.


----------

